# Best timeshare you ever stayed in?



## vacationlover2

Tell us the best timeshare you've ever been to.  Where, what company, was it an exchange, what was so great about it.

Thanks!


----------



## susan1738

*Pueblo Bonito - Mazatlan*

Let me qualify this by saying that we are heading to Hawaii for our first time in March, so I may have to change my answer then.  But for now, we absolutely LOVED Mazatlan, and plan to return again when our 1 in 4 rule has "expired."  The people there are so friendly, the meals were awesome, the happy hours delightful!    Oh, and it was an RCI exchange.


----------



## Keitht

For quality of furnishings and fittings along with overall size, Orange Lake.  Before anybody starts screaming how good/bad (delete as applicable) OL is, it was our first t/s exchange and we have been to plenty of others since!!

For location Banff Rocky Mountain Resort.  The unit was quite small, but who cares when you're in the heart of the Canadian Rockies.


----------



## dougp26364

To date, our favorite two we purchased at. Both are Marriott's. One is the new Grand Chateau in Las Vegas and the other is Ocean Pointe in Palm Beach Shores, FL. What we like about them is the location as well as Marriott's quality. 

At Ocean Pointe, we have a 3 bedroom ocean front unit. We enjoy sitting out on the balcony with a cup of hot tea in the mornings and evenings, watching the ocean, the boats/ships and hearing the waves come in. The resort also has some of the nicest grounds for a timeshare resort we've ever seen.

Our Grand Chateau unit is also a three bedoom and these sit occupy the entire end of each tower. They are huge units and the 3rd bedroom locks-out into a compete one bedroom unit with a full kitchen and washer and dryer. The location works great for us on the south end of the strip and it's just a short walk for us to get into the Aladdin/Planet Hollywood's shopping center. It does not have all the amenities of resort style timeshares but, when we're in Vegas, that doesn't matter to us. 

Originally, Ocean Pointe was an exchange that we decided to purchase. We bought Grand Chateau after touring the resort and seeing how nice the 3 bedroom units were going to be (purchased pre-construction).


----------



## caribbeansun

The best I've been to is one I own - The Reef Resort.  Amazing location, large comfortable and clean units, oceanfront and a perfect fit with our lifestyle.


----------



## littlestar

The best one I've ever stayed in was at Disney's Villas at Wilderness Lodge. We had a 2 bedroom top floor unit with a cathedral ceiling. It was wonderful. We own there, too.

My other favorite stay was not a timeshare yet (I heard that is changing, though). It was the Sheraton at Poipu on Kauai. On my, how I loved staying there. Open air lobby right on the ocean with a killer view and fantastic guest service.


----------



## Big Matt

Best all around would be Marriott's Grande Ocean in Hilton Head.


----------



## california-bighorn

Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach and the resort now known as Poipu Beach Resort or something like that. After swearing to never buy another TS, I bought resell at PBSB after exchanging into there. This place blew our socks off!! We were able to rent at Poipu Beach for about the cost of MF's. I know there are other resorts that are more high-scale then these, but these are best we have stayed at.


----------



## Bill4728

We exchanged into Club Intrawest in Whistler twice and just had to become an owner because we loved it so much. It big enough to have most all things you expect at a resort but it is and never will be a MEGA -resort. 

Two nice pools (one for families and one for adults), a game room with free video games for the kids, a movie theater were at night they play DVDs (guest or one of their free library of movies),  if you want to get out of your room, you can pickup a book and sit by the fire in the Club's library. All the changing room near the pool have a swim suit spinner to dry your suit before you go back to the room. There is always a urn of hot cider in the lobby. 

We love the place.


----------



## KevinRS

*So many choices*

1. Reef Resort, Cayman
2. Westin St. John
3. Banff Rocky Mountain Resort (I agree about the location)

Too hard to narrow down to just 1


----------



## chemteach

california-bighorn said:


> Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach



That's ours, too!  The 2 bedroom units at PBSB are absolutely fantastic.  Service was great, we loved riding the carts up and down the place.  The kids really enjoyed it.  4 pools, all with a kids pool, one with an amazing panoramic view of the sunset.  We thought the units were nicer than our Westin Mission Hills unit. 

Smuggler's Notch was a close second because it's so family oriented.  Units are nice, but nowhere near the quality of Sunset Beach.


----------



## susieq

So far, (the operative word here), the best timeshare exchanges we've made, (through RCI), are Los Abrigados, Sedona AZ, and Faifield Pagosa, Pagosa Springs CO.  :whoopie: 

Sue


----------



## caribbean

By far, The Residences at the Crane in Barbados. The 3BR penthouse units with plunge pools are spectacular and the smaller ones are nice as well. Going back yet again in June and have a 2BR with a plunge pool. Looking forward to using the newly completed pool complex. Trade through RCI Points

Didn't stay there, just took the tour, but have to say that the 4 BR Presidential unit at Fairfield Governor's Green in Williamsburg was very impressive.


----------



## Karen G

This is a hard question as there are so many I've enjoyed, but a big part of what makes the following resorts "best" is their location and the activities nearby, not necessarily the furnishings inside the unit, though all were fine.  All are with RCI, unless otherwise noted.

1. 2 bed/2bath London flat obtained through DAE
1. Pueblo Bonito Rose, Cabo (we own 2 bed/2bath oceanfront, fixed wk.)
2. Manhattan Club, NYC
3. Eagle Crest, Oregon
4. Mt. Bachelor Village, Oregon
5. Legacy Golf Resort, Phoenix
6. HGVC Flamingo, Hilton, Strip - Las Vegas
6. Fairfield Grand Desert and Grandview, Las Vegas

There are ties for 1st and 6th place.


----------



## talkamotta

It all depends on who you go with and why?

1. Longboat Bay Club - smaller resort than some would like but I love it there. 
                                I didnt go there this year and Im having withdrawls. 

2. Westgate Canyons - great atmosphere and location

3. Marriott Grande Ocean - was a little too cold when I took the kids but it is 
                                     a very nice location and resort. 

4. Sands of Kahana/Maui - great location and the unit I stayed in was  wonderful with most perfect views. 

 I really liked El Rancho in Mazatlan-the location, the resort was nice enough, not fancy, the staff and location were perfect. 

The Royal Mayan in Cancun. Location for the beach was good, a little far from the activities we wanted to do.  Rooms and staff were very nice. 

I like Fairfield Flagstaff for the location.  Resort was nice enough but didnt spend very much time there only to sleep because there is so much to do and see. 

I would think that would be the draw anywhere in the Banff or Jasper area. 

Ive found that it is the people you are traveling with and thier attitudes that make the biggest impact on the resort.


----------



## Steve

*Marriott's Manor Club*

My absolute favorite is Marriott's Manor Club.  I exchanged into this resort through II, and after staying there, I bought a week.  The quality of the construction, furnishings, and landscaping (esp. in the original section) are exceptional.  Manor Club truly captures the grace and charm of Colonial Williamsburg.  The architecture and decor fit in perfectly with the resort's surroundings...and the attention to detail is superb.  As a native Virginian, and a lover of American history, a stay at Manor Club is about as good as it gets.  I feel completely at home there.

Steve


----------



## timeos2

*Speaking only of places we've stayed*



Steve said:


> My absolute favorite is Marriott's Manor Club.  I exchanged into this resort through II, and after staying there, I bought a week.  The quality of the construction, furnishings, and landscaping (esp. in the original section) are exceptional.  Manor Club truly captures the grace and charm of Colonial Williamsburg.  The architecture and decor fit in perfectly with the resort's surroundings...and the attention to detail is superb.  As a native Virginian, and a lover of American history, a stay at Manor Club is about as good as it gets.  I feel completely at home there.
> 
> Steve



While our stays were now over 5 years ago and things change of the many places we've been in timeshares the Marriott Manor Club (original section and especially building 1 which was actually built prior to Marriott taking over) still stands out as the best of the best. As Steve said it was everything about it that said quality.  The location (too far away from almost everything you want to do in Williamsburg - but it isn't the only Williamsburg resort that suffers from that), while in a very upscale area, is actually not the best but the resort itself makes up for it.  I've not heard as much positive about the "sequel" and there are a few that come awfully close (Wyndham Alexandria, most of the Wyndham Presidential suites and a few others) but unless time has been unkind to the property the Manor Club gets our "best" vote. There certainly may be better out there we haven't come across yet but it is the one which we have had the chance to actually visit and enjoy.


----------



## riverdees05

Of the timeshares that we own and have exchanged into, we think Grand Timber Lodge in Breckenridge is the best.


----------



## lvhmbh

Costa Linda Aruba!!!!


----------



## Kola

I am surprised no one has chosen the Grand Caymanian or Marriott's Desert Spring Villas ? Why ?

Kola


----------



## chellej

Our Fav's

Pahio Shearwater
Hilton Hawaiian Village
The Bay Club (Big Island)
Grand Timber Lodge
The Royal Mayan
Ram's Horn - Estes Park
HGVC@ Seaworld
The Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya


for location: Island Park Village


----------



## Dori

So far, our favourites are as follows:

1.  Houses at Summer Bay
2.  Sheraton Desert Oasis
3.  Lawrence Welk Resort Villas (Escondido)

We are headed to FFGrand Desert in May, and I have a feeling that it may make my list.

Dori


----------



## BocaBum99

3 bedroom cabin at Big Cedar in the Bluegreen Wilderness Club.


----------



## labguides

Grand Timber in Breck and Westgate Park City are the best "so far".  Westgate Park City has a nice spa.


----------



## jerseygirl

My favorites -- all equal -- for a combination of resort and location:


Harborside
Disney's Old Key West (my favorite DVC resort, but I haven't stayed at Wilderness or Saratoga yet)
Marriott Surf Club (Aruba)
Carlton Court (location only -- resort just "okay")

Looking forward to exchanges later this year to Westin St John and Marriott Ocean Club (Aruba) -- hoping to add them to my list!


----------



## BevL

The nicest timeshare we've ever stayed in was the Lawrence Welk in Escondido.  Loved the layout and spaciousness.  

Probably one of the most impressive was our first timeshare stay, one of the Westgate complexes in Orlando.  We were blown away in a three bedroom unit, a two bedroom plus a lockoff, loved the jacuzzi tub in the bedroom, etc.  But again, that was our first time.

Bev


----------



## Aussie girl

We have only stayed at 5 resorts including where we own. All great resorts. Royal Sands, Four Seasons Aviara, Desert Springs 11, Westin Kaanapali and our home resort Fairmont hot Springs British Columbia. 

Nicest rooms = Four Seasons Aviara two bedroom, interval trade

Best service = Royal Sands two bedroom, interval trade

Favorite Resort = Fairmont hot Springs Hillside. We own a two bedroom lock off. Units are very large. Beautiful rooms, fabulous location. We love that we can ski in the winter and golf in spring, summer and fall and some years golf and ski on the same day in the spring. 

Desert springs was a getaway and Westin Kaanapali a trade. Both nice resorts. We couldn't believe they charge to rent beach chairs at the Westin and snorkel gear. Royal Sands even golf clubs were free.


----------



## sgtfigueroa

*best exchanges....*

After many posts  by fellow tuggers, here are my top vacations:

   1.  Grand Velas, PV Mexico.  Yes the AI Fee is high, Yes there are wonderful places to eat outside, Yes, there are 5000 less expensive trades.  However, the rooms are huge, the tilework, teak, and beds are  just out of the park.  Service, lets just say WOW.    Alright, still not convinced sit in the pool, sip a miami vice, and watch the sunset...sold

2. Cypress Pointe, again space location and just the right mix of closeness to Disney yet still having the ability to get away from the mouse.

3. Newport On shore, Newport RI,  Ok this is here because of the friends and fun. We go every year for Octoberfest weekend, the resort is nice ( took 3 trips to actually use the pool),  its a few block stumble from the events Pier, just down from the Red Parrot ( Yes if you have been you know) and a lot of great places to grab a bit to eat.


----------



## caribbeansun

Probably because you can't swim at the beach and the water is the North Sound which is not comparable to the Caribbean Sea.



Kola said:


> I am surprised no one has chosen the Grand Caymanian  ? Why ?
> 
> Kola


----------



## Larry

Very interesting question but my response all depends on your criteria so here goes;


Best Unit we have ever stayed in;

1) Morrits Grand- Grand Cayman 2BR 1500 square feet with huge oceanfront balconey and fantastic Ocean views.

2) Royal Mayan-Cancun- Although older than Morrits Grand we had spacious 2BR unit with great large balconey and again fantastic view of beach and pool.

Best Resort we have ever stayed in;

1) Mayan Palace Acapulco- Fantastic resort with great pools, ocean views, gorgeous lobby, fantastic service including maid service twice a day. outstanding amenities comparable to any Ritz Carlton we have ever stayed in.

2) Melia Paridissus Punta Cana- Huge resort with great All inclusive program. Great beach, amenities, restaurants, pool area, nightly entertainment. We had a great time here.

Best worldwide location;

1) French Riviera- Drop dead gorgeous from Monaco to Cannes. Every scenic drive was a total WOW!!!! We stayed at a very nice timeshare which was all marble and very comfortable but you don't go to the French Riviera for the unit. It's location, location and the French Riviera is awesome and not to be missed.

2) Rome and all of Italy from what we saw from Naples to Rome, Florence, Tuscany and Venice. Our timeshare was again nice and comfortable at Carpedium Roma Golf resort but it was on the outskirts of Rome and we needed to drive to train station and then it was about a half hour into town But again Italy has to be one of the best countries in Europe to visit with history, museums, lakes, mountains, countryside, and great coastline. We loved the trip and never would have had the experience without the timeshare exchange.

Actually I don't think we have ever had a really bad exchange but they sure got better once we joined TUG. Thanks for all the sightings and reviews that have helped us get all of these great exchanges.


----------



## Mimi

A favorite exchange was Hacienda del Mar in Cabo, for our 40th wedding anniversary. We had a roomy, bi-level, 2-br unit with very comfortable beds and maid service every day. The setting was gorgeous, with multiple pools and hot tubs adjacent to the ocean. Based on location, another memorable  exchange had to be the Whaler in Maui. We enjoyed an oceanfront, corner unit with an awsome view of Whaler's Village, with numerous shops and restaurants within walking distance.  We watched fireworks on the 4th of July, with wine glass in hand, from our L-shaped balcony. Snorkling at Black Rock was a short stroll down the beach.


----------



## mav

The most fantastic unit we have exchanged into was the Four Seasons Aviara,  but my favorite exchange was into Hohenschwangau, Germany in 1994 into a standard  resort called Seehotel Alpenrose.  Our unit had a view of the lake.  I was where I wanted to be in an area dear to my heart. I have stayed in many upscale beautiful units,  but that week  in a standard resort and unit  I think will always be the standout.


----------



## Icc5

*Arroyo Robles*

In my mind, this first one was still the best.  Walking in to this 2 bedroom in Sedona after trading it for a studio in San Francisco at the Donatello, we felt like we were in heaven.
Since then my favorite is Lawrence Welk which we used to trade into then bought into.
We have also stayed and bought at Orange Lake.
The ones that the kids loved the most was Eagle Crest in Oregon when they were little.  Now that they are older they like lock-offs and were very impressed with the former Embassy Vacations Resort in Lake Tahoe and Vacation Village at Bonaventure.
We have only stayed at 2 places we dreaded in 20 or so years and 4 or 5 weeks per year.  Heilderburg Inn, and Stallion Springs both in California and both dogs for us.
Bart


----------



## Carol C

Ocho Cascadas, Puerto Vallarta, Mex
Residencia Cala Pi Nou, Mallorca, Spain
Gamboa Rainforest Resort, Panama
Manhattan Club, NYC


----------



## Hoc

Marriott's Custom House.  Liked it so much I bought one. It's in the center of everything, and Boston is a great town for vacation.  Rooms are well maintained, and it has all of the amenities I want in a timeshare.


----------



## rje

Four Seasons Aviara! In over 20 years of wonderful trades this stands out as the best.


----------



## NTHC

Nicest Condo....Bonnet Creek
Most professional staff...Flagship in Atlantic city
Best overall experience....Fiesta Americana in Cabo

Hubby and I recently compiled a list of timeshare resorts that we have actually stayed at.  Between the two of us we came up with a list of 54.  This does not mean that the others were not great by any means.  These are the ones that stick out in our minds as being the winners in the categories that we are posting.

JOHO,
Cindy


----------



## EAM

*"Best" can have different meanings.*

I decided that a major criterion for "best" timeshare is wanting to go back there over and over again, and proximity is a major consideration.   Most of the ones we've returned to are within a day's drive.  Here are the ones we have visited more than once and I would consider "best" for us, even if the decor, activities, etc. are not spectacular.  We would enjoy a return visit to any of them.

1.  Hotel Nashville (Indiana).  Great staff, free continental breakfast, daily housekeeping, nice indoor pool, sauna and whirlpool; not much to do at the resort but lots to do in the area, e.g. live entertainment, shopping, hiking at Brown County State Park, tennis at the local high school courts, ...Good place to relax and unwind.

2.  French Lick Springs Villas (yes, I know it is also on the "worst" list).  Large well-equipped units, great bus tours, many amenities at resort hotel next door, lots of history in the area, hiking at Spring Mill State Park. 

3.  Fairfield Nashville (TN).  Attractive, well-equipped units.  Lots of good activities, great live entertainment in the area.  

4.  Fairfield Cypress Palms (Orlando).  Attractive units and landscaping, relaxing pools, we like it better than Bonnet Creek.

5.  Fairfield Pagosa.  Great scenery, nice units, good hiking in the area, interesting sites to visit.

I think this thread should be a "sticky."


----------



## KatrinaG

*Pueblo Bonito Blanco - Cabo San Lucas*

Pueblo Bonito Blanco (aka Los Cabos) in Cabo San Lucas, Mx
Villa Vera Hotel and Raquet Club in Alcapulco, Mx


----------



## bonniedwan

Our favorite so far has been "Moon Palace" of the Palace Resorts in Cancun Mexico!!!!! If you've never been, make sure you get there, it is absolutely the best. We actually are owners there. If possible....stay in a Presidential Suite. You will NOT be disappointed.

A close second was Marriott's Surfwatch in Hilton Head. What an absolutely upscale & beautiful resort.

Happy Travels,

Bonnie Johnston:whoopie:


----------



## taffy19

sgtfigueroa said:


> After many posts by fellow tuggers, here are my top vacations:
> 
> 1. Grand Velas, PV Mexico.


Same here. A couple more weeks and we are there again. It is very special. 

PS. Words cannot describe this resort so here are some pictures.


----------



## icydog

Aussie girl said:


> We have only stayed at 5 resorts including where we own. All great resorts. Royal Sands, Four Seasons Aviara, Desert Springs 11, Westin Kaanapali and our home resort Fairmont hot Springs British Columbia.
> 
> Nicest rooms = Four Seasons Aviara two bedroom, interval trade
> 
> Best service = Royal Sands two bedroom, interval trade
> 
> Favorite Resort = Fairmont hot Springs Hillside. We own a two bedroom lock off. Units are very large. Beautiful rooms, fabulous location. We love that we can ski in the winter and golf in spring, summer and fall and some years golf and ski on the same day in the spring.
> 
> Desert springs was a getaway and Westin Kaanapali a trade. Both nice resorts. We couldn't believe they charge to rent beach chairs at the Westin and snorkel gear. Royal Sands even golf clubs were free.


 
You were able to make these kinds of trades with *Fairmont Hot *
*Canada*? What are the maintenance fees for your timeshare? I think I will have to add this place to my ts portfolio. Two bdrm Avira, Westin Kannapali, Royal Sands and Desert Springs--Where do I sign up??



My favorites
*Sanibel Beach Cottages*- I made a swap for my Disney BCV for this place. The layout was fabulous with a wrap around deck that looked over the gulf. The drawback was the bed almost crippled me but again those decks were fabulous. 
*Disney's Old Key West*- OKW will always be our home away from home We have been coming down to Orlando since DVC started and OKW is our favorite place to be when we are on vacation
*Domus Romana*- Traded within Royal Holiday to get a week in this charming place in the center of Rome. The hotel is actually a converted convent. We had a one bedroom apt and for European standards it was palatial. The floors were marble and the ceilings dated back three centuries. The unit faced a peaceful fountain and courtyard. Breakfast was given daily and the help couldn't have been kinder or more accommodating.
*Fairfield Bonnet Creek*- stayed here on a rental. The resort is across the street from OKW but the units are way more upscale than anything Disney has. Other resorts are nicer inside the units than Disney but outside with the full use of the Disney Resort area plus the parks, I think Disney a better choice.

Marriotts we have stayed in so far have all been lovely:
*Marriott Newport Coast-* We had a two bedroom overlooking the pacific. The units were upscale and lovely
*Marriott Seaview* - We have adopted this resort since it is only 1.5 hours from home. The staff and the pools are to die for.
*Marriott Palm Beach Fl*- I forget the name. We stayed in a lovely two bedroom overlooking the ocean. We loved the spaciousness of the layout and the staff was phenomenal
*Marriott Surf Club in Aruba*- Extremely large units overlooking the water and gigangtic pool. Got this two bedroom on an AC from II. This was our least favorite Marriott vacation which makes it still a wonderful place. We had a lot of difficulty with the staff understanding us and found some to be downright rude. On the other hand the resort itself is glorious. 

Now here's one nobody would expect
We just came back from the *RHC Les Pyramides in Cancu*n and we loved it. We weren't expecting too much so anything we got was gravy. I think what I liked best was our lovely view from our balcony of the Caribbean Sea and the wonderful Jacuuzi tub right there on the balcony as well. The people who worked there were charming and very nice. I fell in love with them and they never varied. They were always very, very nice. The resort itself was small but extremely clean. There were a lot of rules but for the most part we had a wonderful time there.


----------



## Elli

iconnections said:


> Same here. A couple more weeks and we are there again. It is very special.
> 
> PS. Words cannot describe this resort so here are some pictures.


Thanks for posting the pictures, Emmy, they are beautiful.  I remember walking by when this resort was being built.


----------



## seema

Larry said:


> Very interesting question but my response all depends on your criteria so here goes;
> 
> 
> Best Unit we have ever stayed in;
> 
> 1) Morrits Grand- Grand Cayman 2BR 1500 square feet with huge oceanfront balconey and fantastic Ocean views.
> 
> 2) Royal Mayan-Cancun- Although older than Morrits Grand we had spacious 2BR unit with great large balconey and again fantastic view of beach and pool.
> 
> Best Resort we have ever stayed in;
> 
> 1) Mayan Palace Acapulco- Fantastic resort with great pools, ocean views, gorgeous lobby, fantastic service including maid service twice a day. outstanding amenities comparable to any Ritz Carlton we have ever stayed in.
> 
> 2) Melia Paridissus Punta Cana- Huge resort with great All inclusive program. Great beach, amenities, restaurants, pool area, nightly entertainment. We had a great time here.
> 
> Best worlwide location;
> 
> 1) French Riviera- Drop dead gorgeous from Monaco to Cannes. Every scenic drive was a total WOW!!!! We stayed at a very nice timeshare which was all marble and very comfortable but you don't go to the French Riviera for the unit. It's location, location and the French Riviera is awesome and not to be missed.
> 
> 2) Rome and all of Italy from what we saw from Naples to Rome, Florence, Tuscany and Venice. Our timeshare was again nice and comfortable at Carpedium Roma Golf resort but it was on the outskirts of Rome and we needed to drive to train station and then it was about a half hour into town But again Italy has to be one of the best countries in Europe to visit with history, museums, lakes, mountains, countryside, and great coastline. We loved the trip and never would have had the experience without the timeshare exchange.
> 
> Actually I don't think we have ever had a really bad exchange but they sure got better once we joined TUG. Thanks for all the sightings and reviews that have helped us get all of these great exchanges.



What was the name of the French Riviera Resort?


----------



## dmharris

Emmy, your photos are wonderful. What company did you trade with to get this?


----------



## bigrick

Our first trade was to EVR Maui, now the *Ka'anapali Beach Club*.  Huge 1BD in exchange for the petite 1BD we owned then.  And much nicer furnishings too.  This hooked us on timesharing forever!  Also when I checked on the price of extending our stay another week, the resort's price was $1600.  Our cost then including exchange fee was $400!  That room was the biggest and best so far.

For location we also like the *Manhattan Club*.  Without timesharing we wouldn't get to NYC very often at all.  

For a nearby treat, timesharing allows us to exchange to the *Donatello *in SF for the price we used to pay to stay there 2 or 3 nights.


----------



## happymum

*Amazing pics!*

Elly. What incredible photos!! Just spectacular. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laurie

seema said:


> What was the name of the French Riviera Resort?


I'm not Larry and I'm sure our exchange wasn't into the same resort (no marble floors), but can say that although Le Golfe Bleu wouldn't be on my list of top timeshares, I concur that it would be in my top 10 for location and views, it was spectacular. It's in Roquebrune, next door to Monaco  - you can walk there, along the coast.


----------



## taffy19

dmharris said:


> Emmy, your photos are wonderful. What company did you trade with to get this?


Diane, the Grand Velas exchanges with RCI and the Registry Collection too. It is very easy to stay here because the mandatory A-I fee is rather high but they are the only 5 Diamonds All Inclusive Resort in this area, according to their web site. It may be worth it to you if you like hanging out at the resort and being pampered and have excellent meals and free drinks everywhere on the premises too. It wouldn't be worth it if you like trying out many different restaurants in the area or go sightseeing every day. JMHO. We like to hang around here and walk the beach and we notice the same people coming back every year so we are not the only ones doing this. We own a timeshare here for 25 weeks. It is a very relaxing vacation at a beautiful setting with a gorgeous beach and sunsets. It is the right place for a very special occasion. They have 24 hour room service too, if you prefer that and at least one free massage or two, I am not sure.

I called the Grand Velas today to finalize our reservations for February 3 and found out that they have a brand new web site now for the Grand Velas International Residence Club. They have referral packages so call them and refer yourself.  I don't feel it is right for me to do this because they pay a very large referral fee, if I read that right. Most TUGgers are too smart to buy from the developer but you may still want to take a tour and stay there at a darn good price.  

Also, special travel deals are available often through Costco Travel as I check them often plus you don't have to give up your other week.

Another resort that I can highly recommend is "Paradise Village" (II) which is on the same beautiful beach but the setting is not as intimate and romantic as at the Grand Velas is but the sunsets are just as beautiful. We were here only a few weeks ago. They do not have a mandatory A-I fee but their meals are very good too and they have a different theme and music every night with a buffet style dinner. We enjoyed the meals and the entertainment almost every night and they have lots of activities too and especially for the children. It was fun watching them. Mexico has beautiful resorts but I have only been to a few and only in the PV area.


----------



## Larry

seema said:


> What was the name of the French Riviera Resort?



The French Riviera Timeshare was Residence Vaugrenier RCI #0550 not to be confused with Timeshare Vaugrenier # 1397 which is not as nice as the one I stayed in. I wrote a TUG review a couple of years ago but I don't see it anymore.


----------



## Laurie

Hard to narrow down to one, let alone my top 10, and I bet the last time I answered this question my answer was somewhat different, but here are 10 exchanges in no particular ranking that I was absolutely satisfied with. To qualify for this list, these factors were all met (this is the order of importance to me in considering an exchange, ranked)

1. general location - outstanding
2. location and view within the resort - outstanding
3. unit itself, as far as general comfort and enjoyment to hang out at. 

Pacific Shores, Vancouver Island - waterfront unit 
Anfi Palace Murren, Switzerland - southfacing mountainpeak unit 
Cala Pi, Mallorca - seaview unit
Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge, Lake Tahoe - lakefront unit
Ferienclub Grundlsee, Austria - 1-BR lakeview unit - paid to upgrade from not-so-good studio, worth it
Monarch at Sea Pines, Hilton Head - oceanfront unit
NYC Hilton
Club Tarahal, Tenerife - oceanview unit
Madeira Beach Club - oceanfront unit
Domaine de Gavaudun, France - ok unit but one of favorite exchanges ever

I have others which I could easily add to "fabulous exchange, I'd return in a heartbreat" but had to narrow this down somehow! Well, maybe I don't have to narrow it down. Here are 10 more I'd recommend as fabulous for 1 reason or another, not quite my personal top-ranking but highly recommended. 

Rageleje Klit, Denmark - 2-br oceanfront unit - almost belongs in my top 10...
Le Golfe Bleu, French Riviera - seaview - studio bedding not great for 2
Caribe Beach Club, Sanibel - studio was actually fine for 2, great exchange
Portofino Est, Italy - but only a seaview unit and larger than studio
I Gioielli del Doge, Venice - viewless but fabulous exchange!!
Vista Natalia, Mojacar Spain - only spent 1 night, outstanding view/location!
Villacana Club - Estepona Spain - excellent unit/location, no seaview tho...
Puerto Anfi, Gran Canaria - resort top-notch, location on Gran Canaria so-so
Glacier Wilderness - location outstanding, resort very nice but no view
Porto Piccolo, Sardinia - seaview unit - nice location for nature/scenery


----------



## TravlGrl

*The Grand Velas in Nuevo Vallarta *-- hands down!  Not even something I had to think about.

tj


----------



## GrayFal

The most 'elegant' unit I have ever stayed in was at Four Seasons Aviara - wonderful service as well.

The most wonderful resort all around was The Grand Mayan, Nueva Vallarta.
The lobby, the restaurants, the lounges - unbelieveable.


----------



## John Cummings

The Grand Mayans at Riviera Maya and Nuevo Vallarta are at the top of my list. We have been timesharing for 20 years and no other resorts come even close for resort quality and service.

We are not owners, and have exchanged into them through SFX.


----------



## GrayFal

John Cummings said:


> The Grand Mayans at Riviera Maya and Nuevo Vallarta are at the top of my list. We have been timesharing for 20 years and no other resorts come even close for resort quality and service.
> 
> We are not owners, and have exchanged into them through SFX.


Going to Grand Mayan Riviera Maya next feb. - can't wait!


----------



## pcgirl54

I was never interested in Puerto Vallarta but after that link to Grand Velas I think I may cave............what a resort.


----------



## TexasSunshine

*Best Timeshare*

By far, Grand Velas International Residence (RCI), Nuevo Vallarta, Puerto Vallarta..The AI fees were astronomical, but the suites have all marble, your own balconies with nice chaise lounges, oceanfront, and they wait on you hand and foot. We paide 160 per person per day. You do not have a 7 day mandatory AI but still it was SO HIGH! Also, Nuevo is not close to downtown, you have to rent a car or take a cab into town
.We are staying at Cabo Azul  in San Jose Del Cabo (II) in October and I am sure that will be on the list as well. 

I would love to exchange into the Allegro Royal Hideaway Playacar (RCI) and the Crane Residence in Barbados (RCI), but have not had any luck and don't want to tie up my money in a search if there is not a lot of units going for exchange (weeks). I study the RCI book and these properties seem amazing!


----------



## cclendinen

*Sanibel Beach Cottages, Tradewinds Cruise Club*

Sanibel Beach Cottages - 2br/2bath on Sanibel Island, Florida.  The the resort is small hilton property but the rooms are huge.  They are quad condos with a screen porch that wraps around the living/dining room and master bedroom.  They had been completely gutted and refurbished from the damage due to the 2004 hurricanes.  I have stayed at a lot of nice places but nothing comes close to this place and the best part it was an RCI points exchange in the 45-day window for 7500 points.

Tradewinds Cruise Club (Grenadines) - Bequia, Grenadines - This is a large catamaran with four 2 person guest cabins that sails the islands of the Grenadines. You have a captain and mate that cook and sail the boat.  You can snorkel, scuba dive, fish and visit the Islands.  You can help sail the boat or just relax.  The Grenadines are amazing!


----------



## JMAESD84

I really loved the quality of the rooms at Valdoro Mountain Lodge in Breckenridge, CO.

I'm excited that a few of my upcoming exchanges have been listed in this thread (Grand Mayan, NV; Morritt's Grand Caymanian, Grand Cayman, Wyndhams Bonnett Creek, Orlando).....

Lots of great places listed.....hoep to see them all.  :whoopie:


----------



## pammex

iconnections:  Thanks for sharing those beautiful pics.  I have eaten at the French Rest. at Grand Velas and have walked the property but never saw the rooms.  I'll get there one of these days...I do like Velas and Casa Velas, so this is even better!

My absolute best resort thus far Pacifica Aqua Penthouse Unit...incredible views, balcony to die for large, spacious and with Infinity pool on balcony, big enough for a party of 8- 10.  Open aired, tropical showers with waterfall shower heads, just so unique.  Top notch service..just love it.  I am owner there.

I have many I like such as Casa Velas and Club Velas, and one in Mazatlan, like them all for different reasons.  

I also own at Paradise Village which is very nice as well and a Mayan owner as well, but thought they are top notch resorts,( the Mayans)  I just do not consider them among my favorites, not sure why, maybe too big, maybe too usual, typical, not sure...

So my absolute favorite Pacifica Aqua in Ixtapa Mexico.


----------



## skimble

The Embassy in Tahoe was really nice... but, it may have changed a bit since if first opened.  
The Carlsbad Inn-- great resort by the sea, family oriented. 
The Southern California Beach Club-- simply for the proximity to the ocean, amazing views, sunsets from the balcony, and the beach life.
The Arroyo Roble in Sedona-- right by the creek, huge units, well apportioned, and located in town.

The San Luis Bay Inn-- by far, the best.  Right by the ocean with fantastic views from the cliff.  Right next to golf course with a creek that flows into the ocean.  View otters playing in the water from your room.  Watch deer on the golf course, or play tennis by the creek.  Swim in the warm creek where it enters the ocean.  Walk on two of the 3 piers in the bay (one is for research only.)  We even bought a whole albacore from the fisherman's dock.  Wine tasting, raspberry picking, hiking, lots to do!


----------



## Steamboat Bill

The best for me is the High Country Club (technically a Destination Club and not a timeshare) property located in Kula, Maui.

This place is incredible - 4 bedrooms, 4 bathrooms, 3 acre private property, private golf pitch and put green, private 40x20 foot pool, gourmet kitchen, private gated entrance, kids playhouse, private hot tub, plasma televisions, fireplace, 6 burner private grill, outdoor cabana, incredible wooden and slate floors, granite countertops, workout room, front loading full size washer/dryer, fantastic decor, and the list goes on.

Here are the photos in case you want to see why I am voting this as the BEST "timeshare" I have ever stayed in.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/steamboatbill/sets/72157605834990816/detail/


----------



## Karen G

Steamboat Bill said:


> Here are the photos in case you want to see why I am voting this as the BEST "timeshare" I have ever stayed in.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/steamboatbill/sets/72157605834990816/detail/


I can see why this would be your favorite. What a fantastic place!


----------



## Lisa P

Bill, that vacation home looks lovely, especially when more than one family or several couples are traveling together.

We really enjoy the festive feeling at some resort clubhouses and common areas - poolside music, food/bar service, special pool features, group activities and parties, etc.  Do the High Country Club locations have these kinds of amenities or are they more dedicated to the private vacation experience?


----------



## icydog

It's hard to choose between these two

The Affinia Dumont in NYC, located on 34th and Lexington in the heart of everything. One bdrm has full kitchen, large living room, large work area. The Bedroom has two queen beds with choice of pillows from a pillow menu. There is a restaurant and a spa on site and best of all I get it with my Royal Holiday Weekly membership. My maintenance fees are $745 for a week in the city in an upscale apartment hotel. 

Also through RHC the Domus Romana in Rome. Large unbelievable rooms with ceilings painted in the 18th century. The hotel/apt is located in a desirable area of Rome and is a converted nunnery. You get breakfast everyday and the folks that work there are wonderful. 

Both of these places are not your typical timeshare experience. That's why I love my RHC weekly contracts. Tell me where I could rent a one bdrm apt in NYC or Rome for $745 for a full week?


----------



## jzirker

Have to agree here - CI Whistler is FANTASTIC, summer OR winter!

Jeff



Bill4728 said:


> We exchanged into Club Intrawest in Whistler twice and just had to become an owner because we loved it so much. It big enough to have most all things you expect at a resort but it is and never will be a MEGA -resort.
> 
> Two nice pools (one for families and one for adults), a game room with free video games for the kids, a movie theater were at night they play DVDs (guest or one of their free library of movies),  if you want to get out of your room, you can pickup a book and sit by the fire in the Club's library. All the changing room near the pool have a swim suit spinner to dry your suit before you go back to the room. There is always a urn of hot cider in the lobby.
> 
> We love the place.


----------



## jzirker

Bill,

How much was this place?  Or what system can we reserve it through?

Jeff



Steamboat Bill said:


> The best for me is the High Country Club (technically a Destination Club and not a timeshare) property located in Kula, Maui.
> 
> This place is incredible - 4 bedrooms, 4 bathrooms, 3 acre private property, private golf pitch and put green, private 40x20 foot pool, gourmet kitchen, private gated entrance, kids playhouse, private hot tub, plasma televisions, fireplace, 6 burner private grill, outdoor cabana, incredible wooden and slate floors, granite countertops, workout room, front loading full size washer/dryer, fantastic decor, and the list goes on.
> 
> Here are the photos in case you want to see why I am voting this as the BEST "timeshare" I have ever stayed in.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/steamboatbill/sets/72157605834990816/detail/


----------



## Steamboat Bill

Lisa P said:


> Bill, that vacation home looks lovely, especially when more than one family or several couples are traveling together.
> 
> We really enjoy the festive feeling at some resort clubhouses and common areas - poolside music, food/bar service, special pool features, group activities and parties, etc.  Do the High Country Club locations have these kinds of amenities or are they more dedicated to the private vacation experience?



There are about 30 homes currently and some are stand alone homes and some are located in a traditional resort style setting. Chech www.highcountryclub.com for more info.



jzirker said:


> How much was this place?  Or what system can we reserve it through?



The home cost the club about $2.6m, but you can stay for $2,300 per week if you are a HCC member ($30,000 companion member). 

I don't want to hijack this thread, so send me a PM if you have questions or post a new thread on the TUG Non-Interval forum.


----------



## barndweller

> How much was this place? Or what system can we reserve it through?



You can't get it, Jeff, because it is not a timeshare.

My definition of BEST timeshare is easy to get to and provides the vacation experience I most enjoy. The big mega resorts a la Grand Mayan et al don't do it for me. I don't like huge crowded pools, lounge hogs at 5am, high priced restaurants and bars and a crappy mini kitchen. Others love it. Different strokes.

The best timeshare that I own is Desert Breezes, soothing landscape, friendly staff, clean & comfortable rooms with full well supplied kitchen, 3 heated pools, 5 tennis courts, cheap golf nearby and I can drive there in one day.

Best exchange ever was Four Seasons Aviara. Fancier than DBZ but no more enjoyable. The daily maid service actually is a bit intrusive!


----------



## Icc5

*Bought at our favorite years ago*

The Villas at Lawrence Welk are the favorite place we go for R and R.  I am able to relax as soon as we walk in the door and would be happy just staying there each day.  To be honest I don't know why I feel this way but the stress just leaves me right away.  This happened the first time we walked into a unit there and so when the chance came we bought there.  To this day I have no regrets about Welk.
Bart


----------



## barndweller

> The Villas at Lawrence Welk are the favorite place we go for R and R.



Yes, another really BEST resort. Not flashy but just wonderfully relaxing. A perfect vacation place for me, too. Another is San Luis Bay Inn. All units are ocean view. Not fancy but soooo relaxing without all the glitz and hoopla. And those d%#m chair hogs! There are some resorts I personally will never go to just because of those jerks. Those resorts are minus 4 star in my book. Just not worth the agravation.


----------



## JoyceFNP

california-bighorn said:


> Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach and the resort now known as Poipu Beach Resort or something like that. After swearing to never buy another TS, I bought resell at PBSB after exchanging into there. This place blew our socks off!! We were able to rent at Poipu Beach for about the cost of MF's. I know there are other resorts that are more high-scale then these, but these are best we have stayed at.



Great minds think alike, right down to the Buffet lyrics.  We traded into the PBSB a few years back with an RCI exchange from a my Presidential Villas property I bought for about $400 on ebay.  The balconies, the rooms, bathrooms, the grounds are all to die for. I just wish you could swim at the beach.  Or that I could transport it into my back yard.


----------



## JoyceFNP

cclendinen said:


> Sanibel Beach Cottages - 2br/2bath on Sanibel Island, Florida.  The the resort is small hilton property but the rooms are huge.  They are quad condos with a screen porch that wraps around the living/dining room and master bedroom.  They had been completely gutted and refurbished from the damage due to the 2004 hurricanes.  I have stayed at a lot of nice places but nothing comes close to this place and the best part it was an RCI points exchange in the 45-day window for 7500 points.
> 
> Tradewinds Cruise Club (Grenadines) - Bequia, Grenadines - This is a large catamaran with four 2 person guest cabins that sails the islands of the Grenadines. You have a captain and mate that cook and sail the boat.  You can snorkel, scuba dive, fish and visit the Islands.  You can help sail the boat or just relax.  The Grenadines are amazing!



Again I agree. We exchanged into TWCC Grenadines a year ago.  You don't go for the luxury of the unit. But what a great trip. We were hooked. Bought a resale of the remaining 6 years on the internet.  I think I'm the only person with TWCC who has bought a resale. Went to St Martin in Aprl, bought 5 more years so now I have 12 more years to use my weeks. I liked St Martin and the Grenadines.............what a hard choice.


----------



## moose420

Club absolute in Koa Samui thailand Penninsula spa very first class.


----------



## Transit

Harborside ,Atlantis


----------



## gwenco

*Pahio - Shearwater / Kauai*

2nd _ Rams Horn Village / Estes Park, CO

3rd - Westin - Scottsdale, AZ.

4th - Fairfield - Nashville


----------



## brother coony

1st : Gurneys in Spa and resort, Montauk, NY

2nd : Manhattan Club Penthouse suites NYC

3rd : Sandals Grande Sport, Ocho Rios Jamaica

All three resort are compleaty diffrent from each other,

Gurneys  Sit on one of the best streach of beaches in the north east, and the unit sit righ on it, and great resturants,

Manhattan Club Penthouse suites, there are 24 suites and  all have view of some part of Manhattan skyline, at nite its is just great to sit with a drink and gaze at the skyline, and they have two decks, siting  out there with a buddy this year, with a drink , made us both think of Danny Crane and Allan Shore,
( sorry wont be doing the married bit at the end, Boston Legal fans will get this)
Sandals Grande Sport Jamaica FOOD is to die for, man its good,the service is fantastic, Did not make my #1 as Jamaica has crime, but the resort is AI and they pamper you,rented acar and tour the Island, no problem but cautious,
I exchange or tour resort and when I fine one me and DF love, we buy


----------



## carlrocky

1st:  Four Seasons Aviara. Incredible Luxury, San Diego Area, 

            2nd  The Galleon Resort.    Fun Lively Area,   Key West, florida

            3rd   Sands of Kahana       just beautiful !     Maui, Hawaii


            Costa Linda in Aruba,or the Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar in Puerto Rico could be interchanged with 2nd and 3rd place


----------



## dkazanji1

We love Harborside. Atlantis is incredible fun.

We also love the Westin Lagunamar. Both the resort and our unit were absolutely beautiful. 

Donna and George


----------



## cancun dish

*best timeshares*

We have loved nearly all we have stayed in but, all for different reasons

Casa Maya Cancun Simple clean condo's.  Kitchens leave a lot to be desired but, beach is good and location is great

Plantation house at Captiva a rare find but, we were amazed a great resort

Ron Jon first steps in the water with my son

Calini Beach first beach our kids loved

Orange Lake River Island pool is amazing

Las Olas (Cocoa and Satellite) amazing staff, great condos superb location

Massanutten, relaxing, lots of things on site to do for young children

HGVC Flamingo Las Vegas in the middle of everything (although the sofa beds were bad)

My kids expect two bedrooms and refer to them now as hotels.  There could be worse things in life!


----------



## pjrose

1. Any of the Cancun Tri-Royals.  Lovely setting, great pools, gorgeous ocean, wonderful staff, warm welcoming feel - Lots to do, or just relax.  Royal Caribbean is probably our favorite, but I'd happily move in to any of them.

2. Westin Kierland, Scottsdale AZ - the only place we've gone that's even close to the Royals.  Furnishings, "heavenly bath", kitchen are better.  pools smaller but very nice.  Lovely landscaping.  Doesn't have the ocean, of course, and doesn't have the warm "family" feeling of the Royals' staff.  I'd still go back in a minute.

I have no number 3.  The next is maybe the Marriott Fords Colony Williamsburg - maybe.  Love the area, and the TS was comfortable, but not even close to the Royals or the Westin Kierland.  Not as clean, lacking a nice pool, etc.  A great base to do the historical site, but not nearly close enough to call it number 3.


----------



## Larry

Larry said:


> Very interesting question but my response all depends on your criteria so here goes;
> 
> 
> Best Unit we have ever stayed in;
> 
> 1) Morrits Grand- Grand Cayman 2BR 1500 square feet with huge oceanfront balcony and fantastic Ocean views.
> 
> 2) Royal Mayan-Cancun- Although older than Morrits Grand we had spacious 2BR unit with great large balcony and again fantastic view of beach and pool.
> 
> Best Resort we have ever stayed in;
> 
> 1) Mayan Palace Acapulco- Fantastic resort with great pools, ocean views, gorgeous lobby, fantastic service including maid service twice a day. outstanding amenities comparable to any Ritz Carlton we have ever stayed in.
> 
> 2) Melia Paridissus Punta Cana- Huge resort with great All inclusive program. Great beach, amenities, restaurants, pool area, nightly entertainment. We had a great time here.
> 
> Best worldwide location;
> 
> 1) French Riviera- Drop dead gorgeous from Monaco to Cannes. Every scenic drive was a total WOW!!!! We stayed at a very nice timeshare which was all marble and very comfortable but you don't go to the French Riviera for the unit. It's location, location and the French Riviera is awesome and not to be missed.
> 
> 2) Rome and all of Italy from what we saw from Naples to Rome, Florence, Tuscany and Venice. Our timeshare was again nice and comfortable at Carpedium Roma Golf resort but it was on the outskirts of Rome and we needed to drive to train station and then it was about a half hour into town But again Italy has to be one of the best countries in Europe to visit with history, museums, lakes, mountains, countryside, and great coastline. We loved the trip and never would have had the experience without the timeshare exchange.
> 
> Actually I don't think we have ever had a really bad exchange but they sure got better once we joined TUG. Thanks for all the sightings and reviews that have helped us get all of these great exchanges.



OK just got back from St. Lucia and stayed at Windjammer Landing 2BR 2BTH with private plunge pool.

St. Lucia is the prettiest Caribbean Island we have been to so far. I am adding Windjammer Landing to my list, although not luxurious we had the most fantastic views of the beach and bay from any one of our five decks. 

Dinner on the deck at our villa one evening just for the sunset was awesome!!!!  

I will write a detailed review when I get a chance this weekend.


----------



## london

*Great Trades with RCI*

We have made some very trades with RCI, including the following.

Samoset Resort, Rockport Maine (On the water with nice restaurants on site)

Carlsbad Inn, Location is Great, Can walk into quaint little town area)

Marriott Monarch Hilton Head Oceanfront Unit

HGVC Seaworld   Trip with our grandchildren

Ridge on Sedona Golf   Nice unit, and ideal location for touring area

We also enjoy our home resorts very much. Will be in Cocoa Beach for 6 weeks in Jan/Feb


----------



## Sandy VDH

I had a long list of exchanges to review (I have it all in excel streadsheets, my entire TS exchanging life is recorded).

My top three
Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower, HI, Oceanfront 2 BR
Tradewinds Cruise Club - Grenadines
Hilton Club NYC

Best View
Shearwater, Kauai, HI

Best HOT TUB
Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Village (Large hot tub, Sand Floor and waterfall)

Best Room
Wyndham Bonnet Creek, Orlando, FL 4 BR Presidential (3000 sq ft including large balcony)

Notable Mention
Westin St John (view)
Bay Club of Waikoloa, HI (room size)
Alexandra Resort, Turks & Caicos (view)
HGVC on the Strip - Las Vegas, NV (room and view)
Residence at Crane, Barbadoes (room and view)
Manhattan Club (Location)
San Francisco Suites (Location)
Wyndham La Cascada, San Antonio (location and room)


----------



## icydog

*Westin Kierland and the Houses at Summer Bay*



icydog said:


> You were able to make these kinds of trades with *Fairmont Hot *
> *Canada*? What are the maintenance fees for your timeshare? I think I will have to add this place to my ts portfolio. Two bdrm Avira, Westin Kannapali, Royal Sands and Desert Springs--Where do I sign up??
> 
> 
> 
> My favorites
> *Sanibel Beach Cottages*- I made a swap for my Disney BCV for this place. The layout was fabulous with a wrap around deck that looked over the gulf. The drawback was the bed almost crippled me but again those decks were fabulous.
> *Disney's Old Key West*- OKW will always be our home away from home We have been coming down to Orlando since DVC started and OKW is our favorite place to be when we are on vacation
> *Domus Romana*- Traded within Royal Holiday to get a week in this charming place in the center of Rome. The hotel is actually a converted convent. We had a one bedroom apt and for European standards it was palatial. The floors were marble and the ceilings dated back three centuries. The unit faced a peaceful fountain and courtyard. Breakfast was given daily and the help couldn't have been kinder or more accommodating.
> *Fairfield Bonnet Creek*- stayed here on a rental. The resort is across the street from OKW but the units are way more upscale than anything Disney has. Other resorts are nicer inside the units than Disney but outside with the full use of the Disney Resort area plus the parks, I think Disney a better choice.
> 
> Marriotts we have stayed in so far have all been lovely:
> *Marriott Newport Coast-* We had a two bedroom overlooking the pacific. The units were upscale and lovely
> *Marriott Seaview* - We have adopted this resort since it is only 1.5 hours from home. The staff and the pools are to die for.
> *Marriott Palm Beach Fl*- I forget the name. We stayed in a lovely two bedroom overlooking the ocean. We loved the spaciousness of the layout and the staff was phenomenal
> *Marriott Surf Club in Aruba*- Extremely large units overlooking the water and gigangtic pool. Got this two bedroom on an AC from II. This was our least favorite Marriott vacation which makes it still a wonderful place. We had a lot of difficulty with the staff understanding us and found some to be downright rude. On the other hand the resort itself is glorious.
> 
> Now here's one nobody would expect
> We just came back from the *RHC Les Pyramides in Cancu*n and we loved it. We weren't expecting too much so anything we got was gravy. I think what I liked best was our lovely view from our balcony of the Caribbean Sea and the wonderful Jacuuzi tub right there on the balcony as well. The people who worked there were charming and very nice. I fell in love with them and they never varied. They were always very, very nice. The resort itself was small but extremely clean. There were a lot of rules but for the most part we had a wonderful time there.




I have to add the *Houses at Summer Bay.* This was probably one of our best timeshares. A free standing home with a swimming pool, three bedrooms and three baths. A full kitchen and dining room with four TVs and a garage. What else could one ask for?

We also loved the *Westin Kierland Villas *in Scottsdale


----------



## Carolinian

Schloss Grubhof in Austria.  No amount of modern bells and whistles could ever equal the ambiance of staying in a real 13th century castle, and it has a great location in the Alps, convenient to Salzburg.


----------



## wandering gnome

*Schloss Grubhof in Austria*

Carolina, what exchange company did you use to get this exchange?


----------



## sailingman22

Pono Kai. Its like going home and sliding into your favorite slippers.


----------



## capjak

Best overall:

1.  Westin KOR-North Maui
2.  Harborside Atlantis-Bahamas
2.  Disney's Beach Club-Orlando
3.  Sheraton Vistana Villages-Orlando
4.  HGVC-Seaworld-Orlando
5.  Marriott's Grande Vista-Orlando
6.  Marriott's Cypress Harbor-Orlando
7.  Marriott's Royal Palms-Orlando
8.  Sheraton Vistana Resort-Orlando


----------



## ada903

*Royal Haciendas!*

Royal Haciendas it the best when it comes to the quality of the units!


----------



## mav

I have stayed at so many incredible resorts, fantastically furnished, unbelievable service, and jaw dropping views, in the U.S., U.K., and Caribbean, too many to list.  But the ultimate in service and furnishings has to be The Four Season Avaria. We have stayed there twice and enjoyed every second. 
   The BEST view, the one we dream about, is at a standard resort in Austria, our corner unit overlooking the town, lake and mountains of Zell am See. We hate to even go to the sleep, because the sweeping view over the lake, the beautifully lit up town, and the mountains with the moon and stars beaming down is so heavenly.  My D.H. has a hard time from gaping at any time of the day and night.  It is a spotless, simply furnished unit with an incredibly kind staff in a standard resort, but a piece of heaven to us.


----------



## DebBrown

The Marriott in Phuket, Thailand.  I was never so pampered as I was at this resort.  The staff was truly amazing and would do anything to make us comfortable.

Deb


----------



## Banjo

Marriott's Custom House was one of our all time favorites. Beautiful place, historical, and right in the middle of everything you want to see in Boston. A great place.


----------



## Carol C

Ocho Cascadas, Puerto Vallarta. I narrowed it to just once since this topic is re-surfacing. Folks should pick just one, since the OP asked for the "best".


----------



## urban5

Four Seasons Marbella Spain.  The most luxurious timeshare I have ever stayed in.


----------



## TheDuke

*Best Timeshare we have stayed in*

Likely the Sunterra "The Point at Poipu" in Kauai Hawaii. (The management company is now Diamond) It's been a few years ago, but the combination of beautiful location and a really great unit were hard to forget.

The Duke


----------



## Guzzidave

Best Resort Overall:  Marriott's Marbella Beach (II exchange)

Best Accommodation: Marriott's Son Antem, Mallorca (II exchange)

Best Views: Loch Rannoch Highland Club, Perthshire, Scotland (I own there)


----------



## lynne

1 - Four Seasons Aviara (SFX Exchange)
2 - Pacific Grove Plaza (owner)
3 - Bay Club Waikoloa (SFX Exchange)


----------



## generalras

*Best timeshares ever*

My top two favs in order are:

The Residences at Crane in Barbados - Very luxurious and well done with incredible ocean views. It was previously rated as the # 1 timeshare in all of RCI and I can see why. If you cherish privacy, beautiful surroundings and wonderful 2 bedroom villas with ocean views you can't beat this place. If you just want to be close to town then this one is not for you.

Windjammer Landing Villa Beach & Spa in St Lucia - We first stayed here through an exchange with RCI and were very impressed with their spacious ocean view villa and excellent resort. Since RCI had a one in four year rule we loved it enough to buy in here to ensure we can always get a villa here. Don't take less than a 2 bedroom due to variability in the 1 bedrooms. You can't go wrong at this resort. www.windjammer-landing.com

We love Kauai as well but these are my TOP picks. One more thing if you are adventurous try a canal boat in England. It was one of my most relaxing and enjoyable vacations just for the country scenery and slow pace of the boat.

Happy Vacations


----------



## BondGuy

Most relaxing - Sanibel Island Beach Club - they delivered a paper each morning and after reading would walk on the beach forever
(2nd Longboat Bay Club)

Best 'outdoors' - Pacific Shores Nature Resort -the gardens, walks, kayaks, drive to Pacific Rim Nat'l Park
(2nd Whispering Woods II)

Location - Manhattan Club

Best Foreign - Fitzpatrick Castle Hotel

Best tropical - Bay Club - great beach, etc.
(2nd Galleon Resort)

Best 'Resort' - Samoset
(2nd Gurney's)


----------



## ace2000

BondGuy said:


> Most relaxing - Sanibel Island Beach Club - they delivered a paper each morning and after reading would walk on the beach forever


 
Great post!


----------



## DaveHenry

*Wyndham Shearwater*

Wyndham Shearwater (formerly Pahio Shearwater), on Kauai's North Shore.  On a bluff overlooking the ocean, all I can see from my lanai is ocean.  I leave the lanai door open, and the sound of the surf fills my suite.

I want to go back right now . . .


----------



## Little Debbie

It's a toss up between Welk Resort in Escondido and Grand Timber Lodge in Breckenridge.  So many places to go, so few vacation days!


----------



## John Cummings

1. Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya
2. Grand Mayan - Nuevo Vallarta
3. Royal Mayan - Cancun. Distant 3rd


----------



## Icc5

*Relaxing*



Little Debbie said:


> It's a toss up between Welk Resort in Escondido and Grand Timber Lodge in Breckenridge.  So many places to go, so few vacation days!



Now, the most relaxing we've ever been to is Welk (which we bought at).  When I walk into a unit all my worries vanish for a week.
Bart


----------

